# several Phragmipediums



## Florian (Apr 13, 2017)

Blooming at the moment.

1. Phragmipedium longifolium var. chapadense
2. Phragmipedium richteri
3. Phragmipedium pearcei


----------



## abax (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovely flowers. I think I'm beginning to really like green
Phrags., especially with twisty petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2017)

:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Florian (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks!

Another richteri.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice richteri! 
Can I see a close up from your longifolium? Thank you!


----------



## Florian (Apr 15, 2017)

Sure.
I think it looks different to the normal longifoliums, but I have no comparison with other chapaenses.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 15, 2017)

Florian said:


> Sure.
> I think it looks different to the normal longifoliums, but I have no comparison with other chapaenses.



Thanks for the pictures! The close up was helpful...I first thought it was a straight longifolium and now I'm confuse?....


----------



## eaborne (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful I want allof them great plants and bloms


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 17, 2017)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Thanks for the pictures! The close up was helpful...I first thought it was a straight longifolium and now I'm confuse?....



I had a look at my data and references and not believe it is a chappadense…The staminode is very different!


----------



## Florian (Apr 17, 2017)

Your are right. In comparison with other chappadense it looks very different. But it looks different to a straight longifolium too. Maybe it is a deformed Plant?


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Lovely greenies.


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 18, 2017)

As a sample here is a picture from P. longifolium from equador to help.
See the staminode shape.





picture sharingcertificity.com


----------



## eteson (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry Roberto I do not get your point about the staminode shape. Why is different a longifolium fma capadendense fom a regular one? In some pictures the side lobes of the pouch does have a somehow different pattern of dotting... but in the illustration seems to me the same as the regular one.
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58f6c8c186312/IMG_2017-04-18_21-06-22.JPG


----------



## Florian (Apr 19, 2017)

The only difference i can allways see is that the hairs on the staminode is darkbrown on a longifolium and redbrown on a chapadense. On My plant it is more reddish. The form of the staminode of my plant dosen' t fit to a normal longifolium or chapadense.
Maybe it is a chapadense with a deformed staminode?


----------



## eteson (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot Florian. The staminode shape can be somehow variable in this species. Also the hairs are in some populations absent.
Look this one from South Colombia.


----------



## Florian (Apr 19, 2017)

Is this not a Phrag. hartwegii?


----------



## eteson (Apr 20, 2017)

It is longifolium... hartwegii is synomim of longifolium. Someone invented that the "bald" longifolium is hartwegii but hartwegii was never described this way.
This is a very interestin reading:
https://www.google.com.co/url?sa=t&...8MP6Y86GO04v5P7TQ&sig2=yWYSgW7xZddxNxEcYqkYQA


----------



## Florian (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks!

Phrag. besseae flavum


----------



## Florian (May 1, 2017)

Phragmipedium humboldtii


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 1, 2017)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

Wonderful flowers!


----------



## Florian (May 26, 2017)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I had a look at my data and references and not believe it is a chappadense…The staminode is very different!



I made a new picture from a newer flower of the same plant. The staminode looks very different now.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2017)

Yay besseae flavum!


----------



## Florian (Jul 10, 2017)

Phragmipedium andreettae


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 10, 2017)

Love them all, especially richteri and bessae flavum. Fantastic!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 10, 2017)

great flowers the besseae flavum is very nice colour


----------



## Florian (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks 

Phragmipedium caricinum is blooming.


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2018)

You have a lovely collection. The besseae is just delicious looking!


----------



## Florian (Apr 12, 2018)

1. Phragmipedium schlimii
2. Phragmipedium vittatum
3. Phrag. longifolium var. hartwegii
4. First replated seedlings of the Phrag. schlimii above


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2018)

Gorgeous species and nice culture.... 
Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florian (May 2, 2018)

Florian said:


> Phragmipedium andreettae



Ten months later after the Flower some nice young plants 
I cross it with another andreettae Clone.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2019)

Phragmipedium boissierianum


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow! Great one!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

